# Switching video source on a TV without remote?



## shadow1515

My in-laws have a basic Sanyo CRT TV. THe function to switch to the composite video input is on the remote, and not on the TV itself. The problem is, they don't have the remote.

If I use the menu button on the actual TV, I can only switch the source between "cable" and "VHF/UHF", which doesn't appear to do anything at all. Using the channel button to go down past channel 2 just loops back around to channel 101 or something. It doesn't go to the alternate video input even if I have an active source plugged into it at the time.

They also have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 cable box hooked up, which I originally thought would solve their problem. It also has an auxiliary input, and the "video source" key is clearly visible on the remote, which they do have. But, whoops, the video source key doesn't do anything!

Is there some key combination that is common on Sanyo TVs to switch video input when they have for some reason disabled any other method of doing it? Alternatively, does anyone know why an Explorer 8300 that otherwise works fine would not respond to the video source key? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## octaneman

Hi shadow1515


On the menu screen is there a settings option ? If not, Pick up a universal remote they are not expensive and may access the function settings for the video.


----------



## ebackhus

If you "unlock" the remote you can use the video source button. Press TV, then press and HOLD Setup until TV flashes. Press 9-7-3 and TV will flash again. Now the remote in unlocked.


----------

